
Ghost Ships: Autonomous Cargo Ships Could Disrupt the Massive Shipping Industry - Osiris30
https://www.therobotreport.com/ghost-ships-irl-autonomous-cargo-boats-disrupt-massive-shipping-industry/
======
damian2000
They are underplaying the risk from piracy here surely. They claim that they
can make the ship such that the pirates can't board it. The pirate doesn't
need to - he just needs to steal the cargo, and he could blast his way past
any security doors using firearms or explosives.

Even sinking the thing and gathering up whatever containers float away would
still be profitable for the pirate.

------
Osiris30
Relevant article from same source - Google and Rolls-Royce Partner on
Autonomous Ships: [https://www.therobotreport.com/google-rolls-royce-partner-
au...](https://www.therobotreport.com/google-rolls-royce-partner-autonomous-
ships/)

